# Fishing report 1-8-19



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I like catching these pan fish, but I would really like to catch some yellow perch. last year this time I was catching yellows at Marshy Hope Creek from shore. Might be from all the rain last year.






View attachment 59221


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Andy, are you catching those crappie on the bottom this time of year? I might try this weekend up here in Pennsylvania


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

Panfish on a fly rod sure are fun. You should try it, Andy!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Ajv5148 said:


> Andy, are you catching those crappie on the bottom this time of year? I might try this weekend up here in Pennsylvania


No I am catching crappie only about 18" from top of water in about 6' of water. In my opinion crappie are always looking up to feed, never down. I never fish on the bottom for crappie. But that is just the way I fish. Some people probably catch them other ways.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

thaweatherman said:


> Panfish on a fly rod sure are fun. You should try it, Andy!


 Yes that would be fun, and I know I could catch them with a fly rod. Thanks!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I agree with Andy on crappie feeding up. I think a more important factor is the deepest part of the lake you fishing. If I remember correctly it's 10ft deep max right?


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

thanks Andy! Pa, they say 20 something deep but I doubt it's still accurate. heres the map photo


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Aj I meant the lake Andy fishing is Max 10ft deep


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> I agree with Andy on crappie feeding up. I think a more important factor is the deepest part of the lake you fishing. If I remember correctly it's 10ft deep max right?


 Yes I think it is the deepest water in this lake. I don't know for sure because i have never been out on the lake in a boat. I did say 6' but it could have been 10' at times.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Crappie with a Max Depth of 10ft are definitely a lot easier to find than crappie with 20ft range.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Pajigging machin said:


> Crappie with a Max Depth of 10ft are definitely a lot easier to find than crappie with 20ft range.


 agreed. should be interesting but I'm going to try


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> Crappie with a Max Depth of 10ft are definitely a lot easier to find than crappie with 20ft range.


I agree with that. You need a good depth finder and in a boat for them kind of lakes.


----------

